# Jolinda's Coffee and Wine Shop



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are a Coffee Roastery / wholesale/retail / Wine Shop

We roast to order retail or wholesale. We offer Organic Fair Trade Coffees from 7 origins. One goal is to promote awareness and taste experiences for single origin coffees. We provide a warm atmosphere for your favorite coffee and lunch items when you call ahead. Our organic bakery provides whole wheat breads and Cinnamon rolls. All wheat is ground fresh the day of baking. We provide special order baked goods in person or call in. Our Drive through window will be open soon for call in orders and coffee drinks. Check our Website for more information.

More...


----------

